# Z3 Error code EEP-1



## kimsz3 (Nov 11, 2007)

2001 Z3 Error code EEP-1 gauges do not work.
What do I do?


----------



## Gill Bond (Mar 26, 2008)

Z3 Error code EEP-1 and CodE-2
1997 Z3 

Same problem but sometimes mine says CodE-2
Does anyone know the problem and how to fix it


----------



## digit_ill (Jun 15, 2008)

*more information on EEP-1 error, this is on my 1997 Z3 1.9*

I am getting the same error "EEP-1" as well. It seems like when my car is out of the shade on a hot day this happens. Sometimes after I drive it for awhile and then turn off and on my car the error goes away and I regain use of my gauges. I saw a "PDF" that is available on the internet that appears that this could of occured from a possible diagnostics tool, used by the engineer where I take my car, frying the instrument cluster.

http://www.distools.com/PDF_manuals/DigiDIS manuals/DigiDIS Manual 8.0.pdf

I had a downing atlanta supercharger installed in my Z3, which is advertised in Bimmer magazine. This lead me to have my EMU customized, which is standard procedure for performace tuners. Dinan, a more popular name with BMW performance, also has an EMU upgrade avaialble. I first thought that it had something to do with me getting these modifications but now I think I may need to replace the instrument cluster.

I see everyone asking about how to fix this issue but I haven't seen an answer. I now know I'm not the only one out there with this issue and I have suffered through it for two seasons and want it fixed. My mechanic apparently has no clue and I could realy use some feed back from someone.

Thank You,

Eric Nelson


----------



## joanna ames (Oct 4, 2008)

*Eep 1*

Did you find the answer to the problem with the EEP 1 code that you were having. It is SO irritating isn't?


----------



## joanna ames (Oct 4, 2008)

*Eep 1*

I have the EEP_1 code come up, nearly all the time now, has anyone solved this problem?


----------



## moringe (Oct 18, 2008)

did you find the problem? I have the same eep 2 code...


----------



## dsgrub (Nov 10, 2009)

*My EEP_1 Resolution...*

I am not entirely certain what the specific error means, or the root cause, but I have a theory and was successful in resolving my issue.

First, I believe this is simply an error generated when the instrument cluster electronics attempts to update the mileage to or from the coding chip [I am not sure which does which]. In my situation, the error began much like everyone else's. First occured when it was cold in the mornings and would work the majority of the time when it warmed up. This continued for a couple of months until it quit working completely.

After reading numerous posts indicating the cause was most likely that the instrument cluster had failed, I decided to proceed with aquiring a replacement instrument cluster for my 1999 Z3. I purchased a used cluster from a 2001 Z3 on ebay with >100 miles difference from mine. I encountered a couple of problems with the swap, which I discuss below.

I received the cluster and decided to use the gauges from mine (it is the 2.8 with the black trim rings versus chrome) so I removed the screws holding the front and back together and swapped the gauges from mine to the electronics from the replacement. I tested by connecting to the 3 harnesses on my car. The only other problem was that the donor car was apparently an automatic (which caused a light to illuminate and was resolved by removing the bulb as mine did not have the buld in this location) and the newer donor also must have either a brake fluid or pad wear indicator, which I believe mine does not, as a second brake light would stay illuminated after the initial brake light shut off (would illuminate red, then turn to orange). This was different than the parking brake light. I could not find the exact cause of this, so I may be wrong, and the electronics from mine and the donor look exactly the same. My guess is that the donor had brake pad wear indicators and mine does not. Otherwise, all worked correctly.

I proceeded with swapping the coding chip from mine, with the correct mileage, and placed this into the new electronics. I reconnected, anticipating I would simply need to sync the mileage, and received the same EEP_1 error as previously experienced. As a result, I switched to the coding chip I from the donor cluster and all worked correctly. I had planned on simply leaving this setup but, when I performed a test diagnostic on the cluster, I noticed it showed the incorrect VIN.

As a result, I decided to reconnect my original electronics and guages and inserted the coding chip from the donor cluster. I installed again and the EEP_1 error was gone. However, I now had the " odometer tamper" indicator light showing (small red dot located near the mileage indicator). I followed the instructions to unlock my cluster and synchronize the mileage (this takes the higher of the two). Once I completed this, the odometer displayed the correct mileage from my original. (the one I bought had lower miles) and the VIN showed correctly when I performed the diagnositc test.

Therefore, in my case, it appears the coding chip was at fault. The coding chip has a price tag of ~250.00 from a dealer, so I was glad I opted for the used cluster at about 1/2 the cost. Additionally, I am not certain whether syncing the mileage would update the electronics to the correct VIN or will always show the VIN of the original vehicle. In my case, it did not matter as I kept the original electronics.

For reference, I refer to the back half of the cluster as the electronics and the front half as the guages. The coding chip is the small eprom located on the back about 1/2" x 1" under a cover you have to pry open. Be careful, it comes apart easily. The chip had a white and blue cover section on mine.

Hope this helps. However, I make no warranties or claims as to my level of expertise and knowledge in the area of automotive or electronics repair. I am a computer geek and this information simply worked in my situation.


----------



## RealWinny (Apr 19, 2010)

Hello,

here I am with the same problem.

Dsgrub, what exactly is this coding chip? Number 7 here?: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=CL31&mospid=48080&btnr=62_0308&hg=62&fg=05&lang=en


----------



## mpoulin (Apr 2, 2011)

*EEP-1 error code*

Hi,

Just wondereing if you tried buyiing a new coding plug and if so did it slove your problem? Thanks, Michael


----------



## mpoulin (Apr 2, 2011)

Did you eveer get this problem resolved? If so, how? Thanks, Michael


----------

